# RecipeDB - Funky Brown Cow



## petesbrew (23/12/10)

Funky Brown Cow  Ale - Flanders Brown  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Cararoma is actually Dingemanns Special B   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.5 kg Bairds Golden Promise Pale Ale Malt    1.8 kg JWM Light Munich    0.35 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)    0.25 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.227 kg Weyermann Melanoidin    0.227 kg Weyermann Caraaroma    0.06 kg Weyermann Carafa Special I       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      31 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     200 ml Wyeast Labs 3112 - Brettanomyces Bruxellensis    100 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale       Misc     30 tsp. Oak Chips         25L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.066 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 15.3 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 6.52%   Colour 34 EBC   Batch Size 25L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Secondary 31 days   Conditioning 20 days


----------



## petesbrew (23/12/10)

Recipe in the making, based upon Jamil's book.

I'm considering throwing some french oak chips in as well.
Thoughts, comments & criticism welcome.


----------



## bear09 (23/12/10)

Can I ask what you are expecting this to come out as??

My guess (and this is a totally guess based on my knowledge of brewing):

A very rich, full bodied, malty complex dark roasty beer with a sour finish??

Id like to know what is expected ffrom this.

Cheers.


----------



## benno1973 (23/12/10)

Is that 6g of roasted barley? Could probably drop that... 

bear09 - If it's based on Jamil's recipe, then it's probably pretty close to style, which for Flanders Brown is...



> Aroma: Complex combination of fruity esters and rich malt character. Esters commonly reminiscent of raisins, plums, figs, dates, black cherries or prunes. A malt character of caramel, toffee, orange, treacle or chocolate is also common. Spicy phenols can be present in low amounts for complexity. A sherry-like character may be present and generally denotes an aged example. A low sour aroma may be present, and can modestly increase with age but should not grow to a noticeable acetic/vinegary character. Hop aroma absent. Diacetyl is perceived only in very minor quantities, if at all, as a complementary aroma.
> 
> Appearance: Dark reddish-brown to brown in color. Good clarity. Average to good head retention. Ivory to light tan head color.
> 
> Flavor: Malty with fruity complexity and some caramelization character. Fruitiness commonly includes dark fruits such as raisins, plums, figs, dates, black cherries or prunes. A malt character of caramel, toffee, orange, treacle or chocolate is also common. Spicy phenols can be present in low amounts for complexity. A slight sourness often becomes more pronounced in well-aged examples, along with some sherry-like character, producing a “sweet-and-sour” profile. The sourness should not grow to a notable acetic/vinegary character. Hop flavor absent. Restrained hop bitterness. Low oxidation is appropriate as a point of complexity. Diacetyl is perceived only in very minor quantities, if at all, as a complementary flavor.


----------



## petesbrew (23/12/10)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Is that 6g of roasted barley? Could probably drop that...
> 
> bear09 - If it's based on Jamil's recipe, then it's probably pretty close to style, which for Flanders Brown is...


haha, thanks Kaizer. edited to 60g. Actually it doesn't do much at all, but the Carafa special III is replacing Special B, which I can't find in the recipe db. I'll leave the roast barley in for now.

Yep, Bear this is my first sour brown, so I'm not sure right now what to expect, but I've got a few sour ales ready to crack open over xmas for some homework.


----------



## petesbrew (7/1/11)

Boiled up last night. OG=1064


----------



## petesbrew (8/1/11)

Yeast pitched this morning - US56


----------



## petesbrew (17/1/11)

Ready to transfer to secondary with the brett tonight
SG=1006, waaay lower than expected.


----------



## petesbrew (20/1/11)

Racked it to a secondary with the Brett Bruxellensis on Tuesday night.


----------



## petesbrew (26/2/11)

Tasted it last night. Pretty amazing.
SG had dropped to 1000.
Will leave it another month or so before bottling.


----------



## BrenosBrews (26/2/11)

Not to be a negative nancy but you are aware that Brett alone won't give you the sourness that a Flanders Brown should have?

I'm sure it will still be a good beer and I have actually been thinking about a Brett Brown Ale of some sort, just need more time.


----------



## petesbrew (28/2/11)

BrenosBrews said:


> Not to be a negative nancy but you are aware that Brett alone won't give you the sourness that a Flanders Brown should have?
> 
> I'm sure it will still be a good beer and I have actually been thinking about a Brett Brown Ale of some sort, just need more time.


A bit more info Nancy, I mean Breno. :icon_cheers: 
Totally realise I've tasted in only a month into racking it onto this yeast.
Its my first proper Sour Ale - apart from adding sour dregs to other tallies - so any info/criticism is appreciated.
Truly, it wasn't overly sour. Initially I thought hmm, not sure if I'm a fan, but then the oaky flavours started melding with the slight sourness, and I started to appreciate it.


----------



## petesbrew (8/5/11)

Bottling this one tomorrow night in preparation for the NSW special Case swap.
Got my champagne bottles ready, and any thick belgian stubbies I can find in my collection.
Smell's and tastes interesting, and the sourness is developing nicely.

Just trying to think of a better name than Funky Brown Cow.


----------

